# Feeding tube removed-cat sent home with open hole in neck



## kbr9800 (Apr 23, 2010)

My cat was at the vets for 8 days and had a feeding tube that was placed in him because he would not eat, his bilirubin reading was very high.
The feeding tube was removed today and he was sent home with the open hole where the tube was, it was not covered with any bandage or anything, just an open hole. The vet said it will close by itself in a day or two but my concern is that it leaks a small amout of fluids especially when he drinks and I am afraid that it might get infected. 
Is this something to be concerned about?


----------



## OzzeeTantrum (Mar 26, 2010)

Honestly, I have no experience with this. But I think that if you gently wipe away excess fluid and monitor it closely, there shouldn't be a problem. I hope that helps a little.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree with gently wiping away any fluids. I would expect it to stop 'leaking' w/in 24hrs and begin healing. One of the issues of bandaging a wound like that is the possibility of trapping bacteria inside where it will fester. If it has a path out, it allows the wound to drain bacteria away.

How large is the hole? If you do bandage it, change the bandage *daily*, and possibly twice daily for the first couple days so you can monitor it closely for infection and get antibiotics at the first signs of a problem. For bandaging, use non-stick telfa pads and a product called "vet wrap" or "co flex". These are a stretchy bandage product infused with latex so it sticks to itself and doesn't need sticky tape to hold it together at the end of the wrap. 

I used these products to wrap Louie's neck when he had 8" of stitches and some of the stitches had popped open. When he would shake his head, the loose neck skin would flap and make slapping and poppling noises, like a dog's loose lips when they shake their head. Lou also liked to rub his head/neck on corners and people and to keep his wound from becoming contaminated I wrapped it. The first day I left it on for 24hrs and it was starting to turn, if I had changed it at 12hrs I could possibly have avoided that first infection.

Having saved a kitty from Hepatic Lipidosis, I understand the challenges you and your kitty have been up against. 
Best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------

